# Megs V Mer V Autoglym V Carplan.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks a little test here on Tyre Dressings.

So Some Tyres to test on, The father inlaws actually...:lol:

All the same tyres all same age and millage.... Never had any dressings on them ever...










So Surfex clean of the side walls.... Spritzed around the tyre ...
1 part to 15 water i think..



















Aggitated...










Rinsed off...










I did go back and clean that section just left a quarter clear to show on pics...

The Contenders...

Endurance for the Drivers...










Autoglym for the rear offside...










Mer rear nearside...










Tyre Slick front nearside...










Now Application...









5 grams used.









16 grams used.









18 grams used.









16 grams used.

So experience of application...

Well simplest is the tyre slick... Its aerosol... simply spray around the tyre..

Now the Endurance will need something to apply it.. i used the cheap tyre applicator from the cheap shop...










The Autoglym and the Mer were both applied by simply trigger spray around the tyre...

I followed the Mer instructions this time rather than the method i used before here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217484

Now Drying time...

The Endurance and the Tyre Slick your pretty good to go straight of the bat.
I would leave them at least 5 mins though.

Now the Mer and the Autoglym seamed to take ages to dry even after some 20 minutes.

Now one week later and about 100 miles...





































Dont take the pictures as gospel for the amount of fade... you have the light and shade variables so much that i had to turn the car around to re check after my initial assessment.

However the tyre Slicks finish and the Mer finish are a world apart. The Picture below showing tyre slick to the front tyre and the Mer to the rear.



















Now my assessment is this...

Endurance has dropped off to 65% of its application gloss...

Autoglym has dropped slightly to 80% of its application gloss

Mer has dropped off to 90% of its application gloss

Tyre slick dropped off to 50% i cant say gloss as it was not not a deep gloss finish to start with.

However i have had Tyre slick on all 4 of the polo before and they although not a rich gloss have looked good for a week and even a fortnight.

Its worth noting that all baring the tyre slick transferred wet dirty product to the fingers when wiped, This is after a week on the tyres.

Again all baring tyre slick had dust/sand stuck to the side walls, Endurance possibly the least dust/sand but not by much.

Thanks for reading...:wave:*

*Another Update... 23/08/2011...

So another 100 Miles Covered over another week...










Tyre Slick Looking still better than a bare tyre but not by much well past its best... No more than 20% of its original finish.










Mer Still Looking Good and about 70% of original finish.










Endurance not looking much better than the Tyre slick now so about 25/30% of original finish










Still looking good and very close to the Mer so about 65/70% of original finish...*

*Final Update... 30/08/2011.

I actually got to see these on the 26/08/2011 at the time they still looked about the Same as on the 23/08/2011.
That was having Done another 50/60 Miles.

However come the 30/08/2011... having added another 160 miles... So covered 220 miles since the last update they were spent as concerns tyre dressing.
Now they had clocked up some heavy motorway muck so The Owner when washing the car gave them a wipe round with the wash sponge, I had not seen how Dirty they had been before cleaning but he said he just wiped around... So not sure how that stripped anything left but if Dirty your getting nothing from the dressing.

So any way this is how they looked...

No Real Difference to the Tyre Slick...:lol:










Endurance Looking about 5/10% but again Spent...










Autoglym maybe 5% left...??? But looking Very Unsightly.










Finally Mer... again if anything 5% but as the Autoglym its well Spent... Very unsightly again.










At this point the tyre Slick Looks the best out of them followed by the Endurance.

Well tyres were degreased again, removing nothing much the Autoglym and the Mer were the only ones to show anything coming off and that was only very lightly.

Changed the dressings around from front to rears and vice versa... However Owner had to leave Long before the Autoglym and Mer were Dry or as dry as they can get... so will have to see...:thumb:*

*Update 06/09/2011...

Ok Father inlaw just Turned up...

I did take pics, but over cast and rain on and off. Also still trying to get a host for unlimited bandwidth and hotlinking and nice to use....:lol:

Anyway its certainly showing that the actual wheel front or back does affect the finish as what had been the longer lasting on the rear are fading faster on the front.

So Front Drivers....Autoglym.... Now 70-75% of Original Finish...

Rear Drivers Side..Endurance... Now 85% of Original Finish...

Passenger Side Front...Mer... Now 80% of Original Finish...

Passenger Side Rear..Tyre Slik..Now 85-90% of Original Finish...*


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You clearly have far to much time on your hands mate. :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

great test. Sunday afternoons with the father in law are very boring .


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

James, you are a credit to DW.

I'm gonna buy some Mer tyre dressing tomorrow, as its certainly impressed me.

Megs pisses me off as half off it ends up the car


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Impressed with the mer :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks james nice review. Mer does it have any nasty silicone?


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice review


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Data sheets here...

http://www.merproducts.com/mer-material-safety-data-sheets.aspx

One thing on there site i did notice was that there was a tip to remove the spray head and pump clear after use, now i had no issues the first few times i used the spray. However on this test although it sprayed fine i did seam to get some product down the bottle i suspected the top had come loose but having seen the post on Mer's site i wonder if there is more to it???


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Also impressed with the Mer. Next on my shopping list.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thats a great test, thanks for sharing.

I'm blown away mer has won that, mer are stepping up the league, good for them.


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Any ideas who stocks the Mer dressing. Popped in to my local halfarts today, they stock most of the Mer range but no tyre dressing?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not even the halfords site shows it but was in our local, i know i kept trying for the wheel wax and ended up finding that in a weekend motorists shop not many of them about now.
I see the tyre dressing on ebay and amazon.
But always nice to have a shop to walk into local which is getting harder and harder these days...:wall:


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

I've seen it on eBay and amazon too, but wanted it today and it's cleaning day tomorrow


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated with another weeks results another 100 Miles Covered...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

like the look of the mer...

might have to test me some of this..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice work James, something did occur to me as I read the post and the results were as I expected, I will PM you :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Mer looks pretty good.Ive had a few Mer things and been quite impressed.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great test James.

I am gutted that I might have to eat humble pie next time I see my dad. He's been telling me that Mer is best for about at least 30 years!

My Endurance Gel has about one application left so I may have to take a look at some of the Mer tyre gear next.

Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Mer really impressed me, durability and finish are both very good, thanks for the test


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very useful test, it takes a fair time to apply tyre dressings, especially if you like to get right into the corner of the rim and there are ridges on the tyre all the way round. The longer one lasts the better.:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I will have to do another with the applied products reversed as the front tyres can get more contamination as more stresses with the steering etc.... Just to cover all the bases...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*30/08/2011... Final Update.... For this Batch anyway...:lol: First Page Updated *


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Megs pisses me off as half off it ends up the car


Totally agree although IMO, gives the best shine once applied.

Great test, interesting in trying other ones now.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheers James very insightful. Bit of a kick in the nuts for Megs really especially as there are so many devout followers of Endurance on here and swear by it. Looks like Mer is the next one on my shopping list once my TurtleWax nanotech Tyre Gel runs out :thumb: I might have to decant the Mer into a different spray bottle though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Decant could be a good idea, mine still leaks... Mind it does say on the site about rinsing out... Bit who would and does not say on the Mer Bottle.


----------



## Lewis180 (Jul 14, 2011)

so the Mer is better than the Autoglym? i have been usign Autoglym for a while now and fancy a change... and what better way to do it than getting a better product


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Close between the two they do say a change is as good as a rest...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated again...

No Pics as still not got another host yet with all i want for the pics...:wall:

Reads the same as here...

*Update 06/09/2011...

Ok Father inlaw just Turned up...

I did take pics, but over cast and rain on and off. Also still trying to get a host for unlimited bandwidth and hotlinking and nice to use....:lol:

Anyway its certainly showing that the actual wheel front or back does affect the finish as what had been the longer lasting on the rear are fading faster on the front.

So Front Drivers....Autoglym.... Now 70-75% of Original Finish...

Rear Drivers Side..Endurance... Now 85% of Original Finish...

Passenger Side Front...Mer... Now 80% of Original Finish...

Passenger Side Rear..Tyre Slik..Now 85-90% of Original Finish...*


----------

